# Queen Marking Pen - Wal Mart



## pumpkinpiper

Standard "white out" works great. Dries quickly, lasts a longtime.PP


----------



## Naturegoods

Does it come in light BLUE out? I used white out years ago but next years queen mark color is white! Next year all my queens will appear as being new. Better than nothing but ...... maybe it does come in colors....
I see Staples has a Pentel Presto correction pen, fine metal tip, comes in white only......


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240945

Kingfisher


----------



## wdcrkapry205

I admit that I could be wrong but I think Whiteout has Lacquer in it, thats why it dries so fast, but the smell of Lacquer is very offensive to the bees. If you are not very careful they will ball her. Enamel based markers are better, takes longer to dry but the smell is not as offensive to the bees. Anyway, I don't like doing it at all. It's not Natural. Again I may have my facts wrong, if so somebody straighten me out.

Gary


----------



## Allen Dick

Odd. I remembered Nancy Trout's queen marking demonstration from EAS and went to Wal-Mart today, but could not find the pen she showed us.

For almost forty years I almost never marked queens, but when doing a little selection as I am now, marking is a good idea.

Anyone know exactly which pen she used?


----------



## BEES4U

I have been using Bic Wite-Out ECOlutions Correction Fluid which is *water base* .
I cut some 1/8" wood dowel into 6" lengths and sanded them flat on a grinder.
There is a small flat applicator in the container and I apply a small amount of the fluid on the dowel end and then apply it to the queens thorax. The 1/8" dowel makes a nice thick dot and it's much easier to use than the marking pens. 
If you dip the dowel into the liquid you can not see how far it's in the liquid and it can then be messy.
This is what is stated on the back of the container:
*Low VOCs compared to BIC solvent -based correction fluid

*Water as a base means using less solvent.
*Non flamable
It's sold by STAPLES so it's readily available.
Give it a try.
Ernie


----------



## Michael Bush

Go to the local Ace Hardware store to the paint department and find a Testors "Enamel pen" in whatever color you intend to use. The standard colors:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#colors


----------



## kiwiBee

I use a bullet tip medium line "UNI POSCA" comes in all the colours you need and available in most art supply stores.
kiwi


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Testers enamel pen is what I use too... shave the point down a little with a razor. I've used one (white, I don't do the color/year thing) for years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Naturegoods

So, based on the good link within beesource provided by Kingfisher :thumbsup: I went to WalMart and it took some searching but there in the CRAFT area I did find Elmers Painter pens for about $3.50. Acrylic paint in a pen, bought a white and a blue, medium tip. The testing so far ---- well it is still on my thumb nail; started to wish I had used a toenail instead so this morning I put a 7 on a toenail and I’ll see how long it stays there!


----------



## chrissv

There seems to be a plethora of manufacturers of paint pens.

Is there a certain chemical to be avoided when looking for a queen marking pen?

-- Steven


----------



## Ishi

I have used Elmers Painter for years. In fact the blue one from 5 years ago is still good.


----------



## cdowdy

Naturegoods said:


> So I want to mark my queens, I don't want to double the price of the pen by shipping it and waiting for it. What's a good choice available at local stores? I have a marker for overhead transparency - smears when wet.
> Tried and tested answers please, don't start with "I read".
> Thanks


run a search on "posca paint" and go into Med line Marker PC-5M Water bace Opaque paint in a Marker. You can get up to 15 colors. This is the marker that these Bee supplies sell. C dowdy


----------



## BerkeyDavid

This link was posted in the earlier thread. Very nice video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Sb6J_uY3E


----------



## BEES4U

Her's a video with *very good *close up of queen marking.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTf1SCNAiHo&feature=related
Ernie


----------



## DutchBee

Michael Bush said:


> Go to the local Ace Hardware store to the paint department and find a Testors "Enamel pen" in whatever color you intend to use. The standard colors:
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#colors


Yeah that!


----------

